# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Mignola Announces the End of "Hellboy in Hell"

## CBR News

Mike Mignola plans to bring his character's adventures in the underworld to a close in 2016.


_Full article here._

----------


## davewire

Damn, I wasn't expecting this series to be closing up shop so suddenly. I really hope that there are plans in the works for more Hellboy beyond hell. Even if Mignola isn't pulling art duties, I would hope that the story continues. (After all, if Hellboy is in Hell and Hell is on Earth, you'd think there'd be some way of reviving him.) There have been some great artists taking over for Mike on the main series in the past. Duncan Fegredo comes to mind. Also, isn't BPRD: Hell on Earth closing up shop soon? I thought End of Days was marketed as the penultimate tale of the series.

----------


## DangitBobby

i love how 'fan-favorite' american artists are always finding ways to do Less work and take more time off. 

 I think I can speak for a lot of people when I say a meandering Hellboy series drawn by Mignola is worth a thousand issues of BPRD and Hellboy drawn by anyone else, even Fregredo.

----------


## CBM

"I love how 'fan-favorite' american artists are always finding ways to do Less work and take more time off." 

I'm a little confused by your comment...are you saying that Mike is doing less work and taking more time off?  Because that's not the Mike I live with...the man has been working everyday of his life for the past 28 years that I have been with him...if that's not what you meant then I misunderstood your post...
CBM

----------


## CBM

The only thing that is going away is Mike's run on Hellboy in Hell and Mike's art duties...all the related books will continue...

----------


## middenway

> Damn, I wasn't expecting this series to be closing up shop so suddenly. I really hope that there are plans in the works for more Hellboy beyond hell. Even if Mignola isn't pulling art duties, I would hope that the story continues. (After all, if Hellboy is in Hell and Hell is on Earth, you'd think there'd be some way of reviving him.) There have been some great artists taking over for Mike on the main series in the past. Duncan Fegredo comes to mind. Also, isn't BPRD: Hell on Earth closing up shop soon? I thought End of Days was marketed as the penultimate tale of the series.


_End of Days_ is the first half of the ending to _Hell on Earth_. While _Hell on Earth_ finishes in September, _B.P.R.D._ will continue after a short break with a new story cycle. *You can read more about what's ahead in 2016 here.*

----------


## middenway

> i love how 'fan-favorite' american artists are always finding ways to do Less work and take more time off. 
> 
>  I think I can speak for a lot of people when I say a meandering Hellboy series drawn by Mignola is worth a thousand issues of BPRD and Hellboy drawn by anyone else, even Fregredo.





> I'm a little confused by your comment...are you saying that Mike is doing less work and taking more time off?  Because that's not the Mike I live with...the man has been working everyday of his life for the past 28 years that I have been with him...if that's not what you meant then I misunderstood your post...
> CBM


Mike Mignola's built a creator-owned universe spanning over twenty years and more than sixty trade paperbacks. I don't think he knows the meaning of "less work".

----------


## CBM

> Mike Mignola's built a creator-owned universe spanning over twenty years and more than sixty trade paperbacks. I don't think he knows the meaning of "less work".


and that doesn't count the other things he did on top of that (2 movies, 4 animated series, a few novels and many covers...etc etc etc...)... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Iluvitloud1976

I gotta give respect to Mignola. He's giving his main creation some time off while I'm pretty sure this isn't a "finite" end for Hellboy. Other creators would probably love to take a crack at him & his universe. BPRD is one of my favorite reads month after month so I hope to see Mignola tackle some new projects in the future. Maybe a new Amazing Screw On Head story?

----------

